# Whipple Hill (Lexington, MA)



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a write-up and video from Whipple Hill in Lexington. 

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/08/beyond-minuteman-whipple-hill-august.html


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice report and video.  The "water hazard" at the end made me chuckle in a "been there done that" kinda way.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool writeup, sounds like a cool place!  I love reading about riding in other areas of the northeast.  Almost all of my riding experience is at the same 6 or so spots in CT...


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks.  It's a pretty small place- not worth a trip on its own- but is a great option for folks near the Minuteman Trail to keep the technical skills sharp.

I haven't done much riding in CT, yet.  Im looking forward to exploring some places down there... possibly late season.


----------

